# Ali Edwards - Vocal Reel 2014 (G.A.N.G Award Winning Vocalist)



## Casey Edwards (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi, all! I wanted to share the word about my wonderfully talented wife, Ali Edwards. She's been singing almost her entire life with her family and recently has shown up on the video game scene as a remote or on location singer. During the 2014 GDC conference, her collaboration with composer Mick Gordon won the 'Best Original Vocal Song - Pop' G.A.N.G. award sealing her place as a professional in the industry. She is a true alto with a dark tone, but as the demo shows, she can get around styles pretty well. Enjoy!

Ali Edwards - 2014 Vocal Reel

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F141114730&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 23, 2014)

First off, congratulations! Secondly, she sounds fantastic! Such versatility and she sounds like she sings with real, authentic passion. Well done!

- Mike


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 23, 2014)

Color me impressed. I met Ali at NAMM, but had no idea. Really nice stuff, and as you said, she's very versatile. I especially like that dance tune at the end.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, guys!



Mike Greene @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> Color me impressed. I met Ali at NAMM, but had no idea. Really nice stuff, and as you said, she's very versatile. I especially like that dance tune at the end.



Thanks, Mike. I probably should have told you guys she has a genuine interest and active life in music. She didn't just come along the trip to keep the ole' ball and chain in place. 8)


----------

